# αρίσκος = καημένος, κακόμοιρος (< αρίζικος "κακορίζικος")



## zephyrous (Jul 18, 2013)

Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους. 

Στον Βιζυηνό υπάρχει η λέξη "αρίσκος", την οποία δεν βρίσκω ούτε στο Λεξικό της Πρωίας ούτε κάπου αλλού. Μήπως έχετε καμιά ιδέα; 

Ιδού το απόσπασμα:

- *Ω, ο αρίσκος! *ανέκραξεν η μήτηρ μου μετ’ απεριγράπτου πόνου. Τίνος το λέγεις, παιδί μου; Αμ’ ο φτωχός ούτε ακούει, ούτε μιλεί πλέον! Είναι τρελός ο καημένος! …
… εκείνος δεν τρώγει παρά ξερό ψωμί, δεν φορεί παρά αυτά που βλέπεις, και κοιμάται κατά γης μεσ’ στην αχυρώνα. Και δεν θέλει να φύγη από κοντά μου ό,τι κι αν του κάμουν. Μόνο σαν τον στενοχωρήσουν πάρα πολύ, μόνο σαν ταραχθή, βγάζει μια παράξενη φωνή - Για τον Θεό, Σουλτάνε μου, να μην το μάθη η κοκκώνα! Άλλο απ’ αυτό δεν ηξεύρει τίποτε! Ο αρίσκος ο Κιαμήλης!…
… Κείνος, βλέπεις, άφησε την μητέρα του και ήλθεν εις εμένα. Κουβαλεί νερό, πάγει εις τον μύλον, πάγει τα ψωμιά στον φούρνο, σκάφτει τ’ αμπέλια, σκουπίζει την αυλή, καλλιεργεί τα λουλούδια πάνω στον τάφο του Χρηστάκη μας· ως και το κανδήλι θέλει να τ’ ανάφτη με το χέρι του!


----------



## Palavra (Jul 18, 2013)

Εδώ υπάρχει όλο το _Ποίος ήτον ο φονεύς του αδελφού μου_ και εξηγεί σε παραπομπή με αστερίσκο ότι _αρίσκος_ σημαίνει _καημένος_, αλλά δε λέει πού το βρήκε. Στο Δημητράκο κοίταξες;


----------



## zephyrous (Jul 18, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Εδώ υπάρχει όλο το Ποίος ήτον ο φονεύς του αδελφού μου και εξηγεί σε παραπομπή με αστερίσκο ότι _αρίσκος_ σημαίνει _καημένος_, αλλά δε λέει πού το βρήκε. Στο Δημητράκο κοίταξες;



Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Palavra


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 18, 2013)

Πηγή είναι, ίσως, αυτή εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2013)

Από τον Δημητράκο θα πληροφορηθεί ότι ο _αρίσκος_, σύμφωνα με τον Ησύχιο, είναι το κοφίνι («κόφινος»).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 18, 2013)

Μα δεν πρέπει να έχει σχέση με τον Ησύχιο, ίσως περισσότερο με το αραβικό Αρίς. Εδώ είναι ο ήρωας του βιβλίου, ο Κιαμήλ (Κιαμήλης), που μέχρι που έχει μελοποιηθεί:


----------



## Palavra (Jul 18, 2013)

Λοιπόν, πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Βλέπω εδώ ότι έχει τις εξής λέξεις στη σειρά ως συνώνυμα: *αρίζικος, αρίζκος, αρίζκους, αρίσκος, αρίσκους*. Σκέφτηκα ότι δεν μπορεί, κάποια σχέση θα έχει με τη _ρίζα _και έψαξα τον *αρίζικο*, και κατέληξα στα εξής:

*αρίζικος* -αρίζικη -αρίζικο (επίθετο) [ ΕΤΥΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ :‹στερ. α + ριζικός ‹ ιταλ. risico ‹ ελλην. ρίζα]

αυτός που δεν έχει καλή ρίζα, καλό ριζικό, ο ατυχής, ο κακορίζικος αντίθετα: καλορίζικος
(κατ` επέκτ.) ο δυστυχής.

(από τη LivePedia) 

Το *αρίζικος* επίσης βλέπω ότι χρησιμοποιείται σε διάφορα μέρη της Ελλάδας, όπως στην Τήνο και στη Θράκη, αλλά και στην Κρήτη, ως συνώνυμο του «κακόμοιρος, καημένος». Το κρητικό δεν το ήξερα, *κακορίζικος* ήξερα μόνο, βρήκα όμως ότι το χρησιμοποίησε -ποιος άλλος;- ο Καζαντζάκης στη μετάφραση της Ιλιάδας (στίχοι 477-481):



Ἕκτορ ἐγὼ δύστηνος· ἰῇ ἄρα γεινόμεθ᾽ αἴσῃ, ἀμφότεροι, σὺ μὲν ἐν Τροίῃ Πριάμου κατὰ δῶμα, αὐτὰρ ἐγὼ Θήβῃσιν ὑπὸ Πλάκῳ ὑληέσσῃ ἐν δόμῳ Ἠετίωνος, ὅ μ᾽ ἔτρεφε τυτθὸν ἐοῦσαν δύσμορος αἰνόμορον· ὡς μὴ ὤφελλε τεκέσθαι. | Έχτορα, η δόλια εγώ! Μας γέννησε μια μοίρα λέω τους δυο μας, σένα στην Τροία, στο αρχοντοπάλατο του Πρίαμου του κυρού σου, στη Θήβα εμένα, στα ριζώματα της δασωμένης Πλακός, μες στο παλάτι του πατέρα μου, που χαϊδανάστησέ με, ο *αρίζικος τη μαυρορίζικη*, που κάλλιο μη γεννιόμουν
!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 18, 2013)

Μις Παλ Άβρα, το ξεκαθάρισες, μια και καλή, νομίζω!


----------



## zephyrous (Jul 18, 2013)

Πολύ ωραία, μπράβο, Palavra!


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2013)

Εμ αυτό είναι. Καθόλου χαϊδευτικό.


----------



## sarant (Jul 18, 2013)

Μπράβο-μπράβο στην Palavra που το ασήμωσε! Να γιατί ο Λ. Πολίτης αποδελτίωνε τη λογοτεχνία για να φτιάξει λεξικό.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 18, 2013)

Σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια :blush: και επιστρέφω στη σύμβασή μου


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 18, 2013)

Και επομένως, δεν είναι όνομα, όπως χρησιμοποιείται στο βιδεάκι, στο #6.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 19, 2013)

Και στους Κριαρά και Γεωργακά (*αρίζικος*):_.
[Λεξικό Κριαρά]
_*αρίζικος*, επίθ. Άτυχος, δυστυχισμένος: (Pοδολ. E´ 162). [<στερ. _α‑_ + ουσ. _ριζικό_. Η λ. και σήμ. ιδιωμ. (ΙΛ,-_ρρ_-)]_
.
[Λεξικό Γεωργακά]
_*αρίζικος, -η, -ο* [arízikos] luckless, unfortunate, ill-fated (syn άτυχος, near-syn κακότυχος): poem μέσ' το παλάτι του πατέρα μου, που χαϊδανάστησέ με, | ο ~τη μαυρορίζικη, που κάλλιο μη γεννιόμουν (Homer Il 22.481 Kaz-Kakr) [cpd w. α- & ριζικό]​


----------



## daeman (Jul 19, 2013)

...
Δηλαδή _*άμοιρος*_, αν θέλουμε ένα ακριβώς αντίστοιχο (βλ. _ριζικό_).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 21, 2013)

Anna Alchanati via FB said:


> *Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να βρεθεί κάτι στην ποντιακή διάλεκτο;*


Γνωρίζει κανείς σχετικά;


----------

